# Regulator Solenoid with multiple outlets? (Aquatek)



## CrazyAboutRiccia (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a CO2 regulator solenoid with multiple outlets and that will allow me to control the CO2 flow rate from each outlet? (each outlet is controlled by its own needle valve with bubble counter)

http://webpages.charter.net/cleochang/co2 regulator1_six2.jpg

http://webpages.charter.net/cleochang/co2 regulator1_six.jpg

I downloaded this picture from another forum posting, does anyone know where I can purchase it?


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

You can build a multiple outlet regulator from Rex's CO2 parts:

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html#needle



CrazyAboutRiccia said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a CO2 regulator solenoid with multiple outlets and that will allow me to control the CO2 flow rate from each outlet? (each outlet is controlled by its own needle valve with bubble counter)
> 
> http://webpages.charter.net/cleochang/co2 regulator1_six2.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is the manifold with 
6 individual needle valves

Great store...fast shipping and the best price.

http://www.aquacave.com/hexo-manifold-with-br6-individual-needle-valves-1160.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Green Leaf Aquariums has some with and w/o bubble counters: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-manifolds-splitters.html


----------



## scherzo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just went to a local pipe fitting store. Showed them what I had and they got me the parts.. cost me about $20 to make 1 into 3... then I had to buy the needle valves which cost about $35 each at my LFS.

Here are two that I made


----------



## TJW (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought the 6-outlet regulator solenoid from Aquatek on eBay.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZaqua_eworld

The product is called "PRO CO2 Regulator Solenoid(6 Outlets)+ 6 bubble counter"

I've purchased single-outlet regulator from Aquatek last year and it works great and very reasonable price. So, when I saw the 6 outlet regulator, I decided it was a good investment and upgraded.


----------



## CrazyAboutRiccia (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your suggestion and advice. 
I've decided to go with the PRO CO2 Regulator Solenoid from Aquatek on eBay. 

I will post more pictures once I receive it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-CO2-Regulat...hash=item230268075055&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

It looks like it uses very similar needle valves like the ones found on Azoo CO2 regulators


----------



## CrazyAboutRiccia (Mar 6, 2008)

Left C said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-CO2-Regulat...hash=item230268075055&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> http://webpages.charter.net/cleochang/co2 regulator1_six.jpg
> 
> It looks like it uses very similar needle valves like the ones found on Azoo CO2 regulators


 They do look similar to each other. I wouldn't be surprised if both of these products are manufactured by the same OEM, just under a different brand.

Does anyone know if Azoo has multiple outlet regulator solenoid? I googled it but couldn't find anything.


----------



## CrazyAboutRiccia (Mar 6, 2008)

I GOT IT!!! the regulator arrived in TWO days from Aquatek... This is exactly what I wanted.

Although I don't have 6 tanks (YET), but have it hooked up to the 3 tanks I have now. One thing I want to note is that the needle valve on the Aquatek regulator is not "overly" sensitive, so it's easy to adjust bubble count and keep it very steady. (I had a JBJ regulator in the past, and the needle valve was very unstable... bubble count would fluctuate all the time). 

Overall, the unit is very well made.

So far, I'm very happy with this product... :lol:

i think it's time for me to go set up my 4th, 5th and 6th tank. Thank you everyone for your suggestion and advice.


----------

